# Looking for Coyote Guide / Hunt info.



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Now that the goose season is just about done. I am looking at the possibilities of doing a coyote hunt. Any information on getting out on one of these hunts would be greatly appreciated. I have a 12 gage to use but am looking into possibly purchasing a .223. Any thoughts on either of these options / should I be looking at possibly something else?


gtmgooser.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey let me know if you happen to find a decent area or two, im right by Muskegon, and am just getting into coyote hunting. If you want someone else to hunt with that is.


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Good to hear from you rotty. I have been in contact with a guide in the TC area and Hunter333 and I are considering it. I don't think a guy can go wrong with a guide for a first hunt. I did the same with goose hunting (Coldwater Charters) and have been hooked ever since. I will let you know the specifics when I hear back from the guide.

Goose


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

To be honest with you guys, the price you may pay for a yote hunt you can buy a cd caller. As long as you have any tracts of land to hunt, there are yotes. Also most farmers will let you hunt if they have livestock at all.

good luck


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

If you're looking for a guided hunt you might want to contact the Nettie Bay Lodge in Hawks, http://www.huntfish.net/Detail.asp?ID=1649. 

I'm pretty sure they guide for coyotes and they also have a coyote contest every winter. They're located between Hawks and Millersburg.


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info Nailer. I did find an outfitter up by TC called clearcreek outfitters and they charge 175.00 / day / hunter. The only problem is that they run them with dogs and that is not what I intend to do. I would rather sit and call and hope a lot. I will check into your suggestion and see what happens.

Thanks again for the reply.

goose


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I am checking into some coyote hunting in our area, as soon as I can hook something up i will let you know, i also intend to sit and call, i have been practicing with my calls a bit, and got the rifle ready, now to just find a spot with some action!


----------



## gooseweiser (Oct 12, 2002)

there is alot of yotes in muskegon co. buy a call and try it first don't spend the money to hunt with dogs its just like hunting rabbits yotes are alot funnier to call in


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

gooseweiser Im right across the river/lake from you, if you have any locations that you can share please pass them on to me.


----------

